

Show HN: Gotham - jessfraz
http://gotham-nyc.co/

======
truebosko
I want to enjoy this but I really find the switching between scrolling and
clicking an area that was at times, obstructed by other visuals made it tough
to do so.

That might be my lazy Sunday brain talking..

~~~
jessfraz
It works best in chrome or safari 6

------
timtamboy63
Cool concept, but it's seriously annoying. Either make the user always scroll,
or always click.

